# Celebrity Herpers?



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Out of curiosity are there any?


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

michael jackson had a burmese ,the snake was more scared of him :lol: 

ronnie kray had a boa <------- celeb ???

well its a start for you :lol:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Know Alice Cooper has at least one boa....saw both him and the boa at gig in Manchester in Noverber 05


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the darts player steve akerman or alkerman? something like that. hes known as the snake man.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

the british wrestler steven regal aka william regal has quite a managery including a gorgeous b/w tegu


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Britany spears had a snake around her neck once, does that count :lol: 
And i can tell you that Steve erwin has the full collection :lol:


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

dont forget mark oshea :lol:


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

american actor nicolas cage has 2 cobras,praying mantids and 2 sharks


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I heard one of those 80/90's american rock stars has Royal Python morphs.. cant remember what band it was though.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i know a of celebrity snake if that counts. my mates uncle used to have a big boa/burm that was in one of the bond movies! i believe it was a burm form the description he gave me, and not being a bond lover i couldnt tell you what film it was in, but there you go 

*edit* looking into it, would appear its a boa in moonraker ?


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw Rod Stewart's ex Rachel Hunter on telly the other day and she had a beardie. She spilled some crickets over her kitchen worktop, and seemed convinced that her beardie was going to be a vegetarian when it grew up!!


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Know Alice Cooper has at least one boa....saw both him and the boa at gig in Manchester in Noverber 05


yup he had it at the gig in newcastle too, great show again last november, do you know if he's touring the uk this year or is he gonna miss us out again??
i've been to see him 8 times now, met him twice & got his autograph, he's a really nice guy. i've been a fan since i was 10 (24 years) but went to my first gig in 1997.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

reps4pets said:


> dont forget mark oshea :lol:


I got the chance to meet him last year at the fbh conference and he was kind enough to sign my reptile book for me!


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

hullreptilelover said:


> reps4pets said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget mark oshea :lol:
> ...


I met him a few years back at a relaunch party where i used to work, we all went out for an indian after and got really pissed, He was quite funny, said i looked like kate bush (I LOOK NOTHIN LIKE KATE BUSH!!) then said 'i used to fancy kate bush when i was younger'
i got very scared mg: He is a very clever man though, and he said my viv's were the best he'd seen in a reptile shop, and that the animals were the healthiest he's seen in a shop too!!
I gotta a great buzz out of that, major head swell moment lol


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> Reptilerescueden said:
> 
> 
> > Know Alice Cooper has at least one boa....saw both him and the boa at gig in Manchester in Noverber 05
> ...


He is the shizzle... sadly he didn't have any reptilian friends when I saw him in 2001, was still one of the most impressive gigs I've been to purely because of the scale of organisation involved in the stage show!!! Did his daughter come out in a sexy outfit?? She normally does, but their familial relationship concerns me.... :shock:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

CyberFae said:


> daughterofthedarkness said:
> 
> 
> > Reptilerescueden said:
> ...


Yeah, this time she was dressed as Paris Hilton, and at the end her chihuahua (is that how u spell yappy little dog?) rips her throat out and the blood splatters over the audience!! it was cool I was in the front row!! lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 
In the early days it used to be his wife that did the dressing up in the sexy outfits, but his daughter's taken over now, a couple of years ago she was dressed as Britney Spears and Alice strangled her at the end, he was wearling a t.shirt that said on the front "Britney wants me" and on the back "DEAD" ha ha ha.
He really is the greatest showman on earth, I've been to a lot of gigs, but you can't beat an alice one for theatrics!!! Can't wait til the next one!!!!!


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> Yeah, this time she was dressed as Paris Hilton, and at the end her chihuahua (is that how u spell yappy little dog?) rips her throat out and the blood splatters over the audience!!


PMPL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure if Alice will be touring this year as it was only Nov 05 when i last saw him. I would love to meet him though.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah it was November 05 when i saw him too, He's fantastic, I wanna go again *NOW!!!*
Here's some pics i took at the newcastle gig in November, I was soooo close i cud've touched him!!! I love my little bruv sooo much for getting me front row tickets!! didn't get to meet him this time, had to make do with a billion dollar bill. It was far too cold to be stood outside waiting for him, normally i would stand outside for hours, I must be getting old lol :lol:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow i could leave home for Alice lol. A few year ago not sure which year we got a dollar bill and a piece of his cane that shattered before us. plus my claim to fame lmao is i touched his foot LMAO YAYAYAYAYAYAY! 
Lol i know im crazy hehehehe :lol:


----------



## JIMB (Feb 27, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Out of curiosity are there any?


I don't know about these days but slash used to has some gorgeous herps


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, here's one i didn't know... Jonathan Ross was on 'This Morning' and he's got a royal python and a female iguana called Dave lol :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

That's cool! 

You've reminded me that his chat shows back tonight, gotta watch it because David Attenborough is gonna be on :lol:


----------

